# 'That' thread



## swee'pea99 (10 Feb 2020)

Ironically, arguably, I 'had a reply to the closed thread and was a few seconds away from posting it when the thread was locked'



Unkraut said:


> I had a reply to the closed thread and was a few seconds away from posting it when the thread was locked!
> 
> Basically the previous incarnation of this part of the forum had to be closed due to 'attitude' problems, and was nearly lost permanently. I had more or less had enough of it myself.
> 
> It would be a pity to risk it again if too many threads need to be locked by the mods. It's a nice place to let of steam.


I agree. FWIW my own take on it is that just as the mods should be trying to maintain standards which would be endorsed by 'the community' as a whole, individual posters should - however passionately they feel about any given issue - bear in mind that this is meant to be a fun and friendly family forum, and avoid posting stuff which, in content or tone, they wouldn't want their 11 year old son to read, or their Nan. Or Drago. I for one don't spend much time in News & Current Affairs, but I think the site would be the poorer for its permanent closure. Chill. Take five. Ever'body say 'Ooooommmmmm'


----------



## Inertia (10 Feb 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Ironically, arguably, I 'had a reply to the closed thread and was a few seconds away from posting it when the thread was locked'
> 
> 
> I agree. FWIW my own take on it is that just as the mods should be trying to maintain standards which would be endorsed by 'the community' as a whole, individual posters should - however passionately they feel about any given issue - bear in mind that this is meant to be a fun and friendly family forum, and avoid posting stuff which, in content or tone, they wouldn't want their 11 year old son to read, or their Nan. Or Drago. I for one don't spend much time in News & Current Affairs, but I think the site would be the poorer for its permanent closure. Chill. Take five. Ever'body say 'Ooooommmmmm'


True but I think feedback is needed. If the reason posters are grandstanding etc, are they made aware of it? They may not even be aware they are getting threads locked.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Feb 2020)

Inertia said:


> True but I think feedback is needed. If the reason posters are grandstanding etc, are they made aware of it? They may not even be aware they are getting threads locked.


I guess all I'm really saying is a bit of 'self-moderation' mightn't go amiss. Feedback should be a penultimate resource, with locking to follow if nec.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Feb 2020)

More importantly why are some threads locked by a Mod (Pat, Spokey, whoever) and others are locked by "Moderators"? What's going on there then huh? We have a right to know!!


----------



## Electric_Andy (10 Feb 2020)

All my threads about gate security seem to get locked


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2020)

Read the rules folks, if you don't like the rules then you know the answer!

Edit:- Although where they are now to read is another matter.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Feb 2020)

I realise the mods can't read every thread but it's frustrating that when they do come across a thread that's, say, gone off-topic, they permanently lock it. That's not moderating, that's taking the easy (nuclear) option. 

How much effort does it take to post a reminder to stay on topic and warn transgressors of potential for exclusion from the thread? Instead, the preference seems to be to punish everyone for the sins of the few.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> More importantly why are some threads locked by a Mod (Pat, Spokey, whoever) and others are locked by "Moderators"? What's going on there then huh? We have a right to know!!


Presumably anonymity?



glasgowcyclist said:


> I realise the mods can't read every thread but it's frustrating that when they do come across a thread that's, say, gone off-topic, they permanently lock it. That's not moderating, that's taking the easy (nuclear) option.
> 
> How much effort does it take to post a reminder to stay on topic and warn transgressors of potential for exclusion from the thread? Instead, the preference seems to be to punish everyone for the sins of the few.


Or at least a reason


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> More importantly why are some threads locked by a Mod (Pat, Spokey, whoever) and others are locked by "Moderators"? What's going on there then huh? We have a right to know!!



Mods have two accounts, their own and a shared Mods account; the post avatar usually depends on whichever account the Mod is using at the time.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mods have two accounts, their own and a shared Mods account; the post avatar usually depends on whichever account the Mod is using at the time.


That's so boring and sensible, I was hoping for some earth shattering revelation, something like the Avengers where they're stronger as a team and all that, so some threads needed the combined strength of you all to close them down. 
Wonder who the Hulk would be?


----------

